# Thank You CDWOODCOX!



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I just needed to give a big thank you to cdwoodcox.! I called him up today and asked him if there was any way he could help me out on a job that I got way behind on.
He was at my job within 2 hours to help me figure out what we needed to do. 
He offered two of his emoloyees to me at his cost, he is not making a dime!
I know we all like cd on this site, so I wanted to affiirm the fact he is a stand up guy in person too!
also he is supplying his own auto Tools to help finish the job, at no cost to me!
Thanks cd, you saved my a**!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:
A good news story... Glad to hear it... Hope you are buying the coffee and donuts?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I always figured cdwoodcox as that kind of guy..

HEY! CD..I got a 247 boarder trying to kill me!!:whistling2::lol:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

It actually worked out pretty good for me. I had a guy cancel a job on SUN. that I was supposed to start today. So my guys were just sitting home this week anyhow. I'm usually able to survive for a short time without work but I like to keep my guys busy if at all possible. So thank you gotmud.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> I always figured cdwoodcox as that kind of guy..
> 
> HEY! CD..I got a 247 boarder trying to kill me!!:whistling2::lol:


 I'm scared to come to virginia. Between movies like wrong turn and the show on discovery moonshiners I figure it is probably safer to just stay the he!l out of virginia.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm hoping to be able to go help Chris sometime too but the damn work keeps stacking up!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I'm hoping to be able to go help Chris sometime too but the damn work keeps stacking up!


That is awesome checkers, Chris seems like a upstanding guy!
See, that's what I love about DWT, I know we all don't always agree on methods, and that's ok ..but I have no doubt that all the regulars on here would do what cd did for me today, we all really just wanna help each other and I think that's awesome!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I'm scared to come to virginia. Between movies like wrong turn and the show on discovery moonshiners I figure it is probably safer to just stay the he!l out of virginia.


I was born in Virginia, and I tried to run away when I was 4....with a stick on a handkerchief. True Story! :laughing:

Nice work CD....way to be a friend:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This Is not the Virginia Is for hicks thread. ,,but I will say stay out of the mountains!,,and bent creek.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> This Is not the Virginia Is for hicks thread. ,,but I will say stay out of the mountains!,,and bent creek.


My father in law is from the mountains of west Virginia. I don't know if I should believe any of his stories or not. Nonetheless they are damn interesting.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

hey Cd I need some help Abby got old on me


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey Cd I need some help Abby got old on me


:blink::blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> My father in law is from the mountains of west Virginia. I don't know if I should believe any of his stories or not. Nonetheless they are damn interesting.


Well, better treat his daughter right, or you might find out if those stories are true







:jester:

Good of you to help gotmud, the spirit of xmas is alive:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice cd ! You sound like a pretty good guy. :thumbup: What goes around comes around !:yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

oh yah, only woodcoX , i coulda flown in and helped. i actually can keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Onya Woody :thumbsup:.


----------



## Virginia Beach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Good to have friends*

Its good to have friends. I have a few local contractors who have bailed me out from time to time. :thumbup:


----------

